# Is this a good business name?



## NedM (Apr 17, 2014)

Lately, I've been having trouble with naming my photography business. 
I've been running my business for quite some time now and I've been using, "Photos By Ned" until I can find something better.:thumbup:

Most people tell me I should name my business after my name. 
Ned isn't exactly a name that rolls off the tongue..:meh: "Ned Magdaleno Photography" Yeah...no.
(Unless you can think of something, be my guest!) :thumbup:

Others say I should go for a brand name, in case I ever get big.

Well, the thing is, I specialize in portraits and I love doing portraits.
I can't stand doing events like birthday parties and weddings.

I was thinking of naming my business that would specifically tell any potential clients that I do portraits and portraits alone.
What should I do? :hail:


----------



## SnappingShark (Apr 17, 2014)

DANG! Lemonade!

Anagram of your name


----------



## NedM (Apr 17, 2014)

BrightByNature said:


> DANG! Lemonade!
> 
> Anagram of your name



I got, "A Danged Lemon!"


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 17, 2014)

do you have a nickname ?
child's name .... street name ... city, special kind of tree in your yard "Apple Tree Photography",  specific animal, flower that you like "Rose Petal Photography"
just make sure it's a good name that people can remember (for good or bad).

excluding a Lemon of course  
It's kinda like the Vega's from GM of years past .. vega pronounced in latin countries meant "no go".
you want a positive feeling name, or general name I would think ....


----------



## NedM (Apr 17, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> do you have a nickname ?
> child's name .... street name ... city, special kind of tree in your yard "Apple Tree Photography",  specific animal, flower that you like "Rose Petal Photography"
> just make sure it's a good name that people can remember (for good or bad).
> 
> ...




If I went by calling my business by my nickname it would be, "Ned Flanders Photography" or "Nedmund Photography". -_-


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 17, 2014)

Ned's Photography


----------



## Derrel (Apr 17, 2014)

Ned Magdaleno Photography... Yeah...no...I agree with the ix-nay on the ed-Nay.... ig-pay, atin-lay...

I'd try and conjure up a GOOD brand name. Magdaleno Photo is better than Ned Magdaleno Photography...

...heck, even something whimsical like M-Ned Photo, or Mag-Ned Photos, or *Mag-Photo* would be better than the Yiour Name + Photography thannnnng.

Hmmm....I kinda' like Mag-Photo....


----------



## Scatterbrained (Apr 17, 2014)

Lemon Tree Images.     It can be an inside joke too.  A fun story to tell clients, how your name can be rearranged to spell lemonade.  Something to help loosen them up.


----------



## SnappingShark (Apr 17, 2014)

Derrel said:


> Hmmm....I kinda' like Mag-Photo....



Me too.
Some Frenchie has already grabbed mag-photo.com though and it seems magphoto.com has recently been abandoned.


----------



## TheNevadanStig (Apr 17, 2014)

Portraits by Neddy Mag


----------



## NedM (Apr 17, 2014)

Derrel said:


> Ned Magdaleno Photography... Yeah...no...I agree with the ix-nay on the ed-Nay.... ig-pay, atin-lay...
> 
> I'd try and conjure up a GOOD brand name. Magdaleno Photo is better than Ned Magdaleno Photography...
> 
> ...



Yeah, damn my ancestors for not taking into consideration that my name would not sound good with photography. The selfishness! 

Mag photo sounds good but I'd feel like my clients would think I'm some sort of bad cop living life by the edge. xD
I do have a couple of brand name ideas.

Although, mag photo does kind of grow on you.


----------



## Designer (Apr 17, 2014)

NedM said:


> What should I do?



Pick a name that you can sell someday.


----------



## NedM (Apr 17, 2014)

Scatterbrained said:


> Lemon Tree Images.     It can be an inside joke too.  A fun story to tell clients, how your name can be rearranged to spell lemonade.  Something to help loosen them up.



Not a bad idea! kudos!


----------



## NedM (Apr 17, 2014)

I mean is, "PhotosByNed" already a good business name?


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 17, 2014)

Get Meds Photography !!

oops .. did I misspell that ?


----------



## Scatterbrained (Apr 17, 2014)

NedM said:


> I mean is, "PhotosByNed" already a good business name?


I really dislike business names like that.  Photos by jim/tim/rikki/tikki/nikki/ned/john/etc.    In the commercial/editorial world your name is all you need.  People expect to deal directly with you anyway.   In retail a catchy name is fine, but something that is a bit more thought out and elevates you above all the "Cyndies Snaps" and "Cutie Pie Pics" that flood the lower end of the market.


----------



## Light Guru (Apr 17, 2014)

Go with ether "Magdaleno Photography" or "PhotoNEDraphy".


----------



## Msteelio91 (Apr 17, 2014)

I'd skip the name and play off the portrait angle. "Purely Perfect Portraiture" or something


----------



## Light Guru (Apr 17, 2014)

Msteelio91 said:


> I'd skip the name and play off the portrait angle. "Purely Perfect Portraiture" or something



WAY WAY WAY too cheesy!!!


----------



## IronMaskDuval (Apr 17, 2014)

I'm going to think outside of the box here and suggest Ned's maternity Irish bistro


----------



## nzmacro (Apr 17, 2014)

Ned-port photography


----------



## pgriz (Apr 17, 2014)

Mag Max Mugs...  or   Mag Max Faceprints...    Or not.  :blushing:


----------



## KmH (Apr 17, 2014)

What country is is your business in? There is no location info in your profile.

A name that might work well in the US may not work so well in the UK or AU.


----------



## Msteelio91 (Apr 17, 2014)

Light Guru said:


> Msteelio91 said:
> 
> 
> > I'd skip the name and play off the portrait angle. "Purely Perfect Portraiture" or something
> ...



Well I didn't want to end up giving him a REALLY creative name that I could have used one day  hahahaha


----------

